# V1 questions



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I think I want to get myself a radar detector. Seems the consensus is V1, but I'm wondering if it's worth getting one now. Hasn't it been out for a while in its current form? Are they coming out with a new version? Don't radar detectors become obsolete like every year or two?

Also, if it's still worth getting, any suggestions on where to get it, as well as whatever I would need to hardwire it in?

TIA.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Other than E-Bay, the only place you can get it from is http://www.valentine1.com/.

As for if it's worth it, I only use it on the freeway. It works really good (it has saved me a few times) and I trust it. However, even with it on, I still don't drive too fast. To me, common sense > any radar detector.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

swchang said:


> ...as well as whatever I would need to hardwire it in?


http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_V1.htm


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

swchang said:


> Hasn't it been out for a while in its current form? Are they coming out with a new version? Don't radar detectors become obsolete like every year or two?


 The software is updated on a regular basis, so no worries about that.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_V1.htm


Ah, so the V1 comes with everything needed for hardwiring already, whereas the Escort doesn't. Cool.


----------



## suzer (Jan 4, 2002)

We've been really happy with our Valentine (bought it at their website - it shipped really fast).

Read all the reviews, especially here. When the say "you'll become hooked on the arrows," they aren't kidding.

My husband mainly uses for highway, I use it for non-highway to and from work. You have to get used to the automatic doors at stores setting it off, but if you drive a set routine, you know what's expected and what's trouble.

Gadget factor alone is worth it - we must have spent the first two weeks using it as our "radar finder" - hunting for cops.


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

suzer said:


> You have to get used to the automatic doors at stores setting it off


This 'feature' is also quite handy for finding grocery stores in small towns.........no joke.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

So the only places are ebay and V1. ebay is cheaper... If I get it through an online vendor, do I still get all the good stuff like warranty coverage, software updates, etc.?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

swchang said:


> So the only places are ebay and V1. ebay is cheaper... If I get it through an online vendor, do I still get all the good stuff like warranty coverage, software updates, etc.?


'online vendor' ??? They sell direct, no middle men. I'd be weary of anyone selling one and as for eBay, you might as well spend the extra $50-$100 and get it brand spankin new from Valentine1.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Get the V1. it's the only updateable radar detector out there. I have had mine for 10 years and when I got my M3 this month I updated the unit. for 200 bucks I sent them my old one and got a brand spanking new one with all the accessories. Got to keep my old ones so now I have two visor clips and two window mounts. Very nice customer service. Mike V. knows more about radar then anyone else out there. He used to be the developer at Escort when they started back in the late 70's. By the way, I still have my 1st Generation Escort if you are interested! :thumbup:


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

if u wanna save a little $$, call V1 and ask if they have any refurbs avail for sale. they're like $40 less and obviously come w/ everything (including the full warranty). 

the rep told me that they're usually returns from ppl buying the detector for a family roadtrip or something and then returning it b4 the 30 day money-back guarantee runs out. they didn't have any when i called, so i'm pretty sure they go quick when they get them. 

i love mine....and it was really easy to hardwire it. the higher in the car that it's mounted, the better. plus the added benefit of a clean-looking install instead of wires everywhere :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

mng said:


> if u wanna save a little $$, call V1 and ask if they have any refurbs avail for sale. they're like $40 less and obviously come w/ everything (including the full warranty).
> 
> the rep told me that they're usually returns from ppl buying the detector for a family roadtrip or something and then returning it b4 the 30 day money-back guarantee runs out. they didn't have any when i called, so i'm pretty sure they go quick when they get them.
> 
> i love mine....and it was really easy to hardwire it. the higher in the car that it's mounted, the better. plus the added benefit of a clean-looking install instead of wires everywhere :thumbup:


Okay, just called them. Got the last refurbished unit (unless the woman was just saying that) for $365.97 (includes shipping). Ships tomorrow, arrives Friday. Said it includes all the parts, warranty coverage, etc. of a new unit.

I'm feeling a little guilty for dropping this much money on something that will only encourage me to speed, especially since I spend so much time in VA and DC anyway. Oh, that reminds me, do I turn it off when I enter VA or DC, or can I disable the radar function but leave the display on?

I hope no one breaks in to steal it. I am, after all, in East Baltimore... :eeps:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

swchang said:


> I think I want to get myself a radar detector. Seems the consensus is V1, but I'm wondering if it's worth getting one now. Hasn't it been out for a while in its current form? Are they coming out with a new version? Don't radar detectors become obsolete like every year or two?
> 
> Also, if it's still worth getting, any suggestions on where to get it, as well as whatever I would need to hardwire it in?
> 
> TIA.


One thing to find out...if the streets around you really get much radar.

I bought a V1. Used it for about a month. It was handy 5% of the time and totally annoying and useless the other 95%. I got a beed on a few cops but per mile driven (about 90 a day) I'd say on the whole it only informed me of 1 in 20 or so cops I'd see.

The majority of the time the darn thing beeped like crazy for everything else - especially alarms and monitors and junk off the freeway.

I sent it back before my 30 days was up.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

swchang said:


> I hope no one breaks in to steal it. I am, after all, in East Baltimore... :eeps:


I'd take it down and hide it somewhere (under the seat, for example) when you park your car on the street. You don't want to give them any slight temptation to break in your car.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> One thing to find out...if the streets around you really get much radar.
> 
> I bought a V1. Used it for about a month. It was handy 5% of the time and totally annoying and useless the other 95%. I got a beed on a few cops but per mile driven (about 90 a day) I'd say on the whole it only informed me of 1 in 20 or so cops I'd see.
> 
> ...


It only needs to warn you one time to make the $$ back. One ticket (and insurance increases) are much more than the price of a V1 or PAssport 8500

The Passport has much less false alarms than the V1. I tried both, prefer the Passport.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> I'd take it down and hide it somewhere (under the seat, for example) when you park your car on the street. You don't want to give them any slight temptation to break in your car.


Even if it's hardwired in?

BTW, I can hardwire even though I have my UGDO installed, right?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

rruiter said:


> It only needs to warn you one time to make the $$ back. One ticket (and insurance increases) are much more than the price of a V1 or PAssport 8500
> 
> The Passport has much less false alarms than the V1. I tried both, prefer the Passport.


14 years driving legally. 20 years driving experience and I have one ticket. 1 speeding ticket earned in 97 while arguing with a girlfriend.

I'll roll the dice and continue to drive in peace. The damned thing was so noisy it made every drive more stressful. <beep> <beep>...what's that? Oh, right the sound of doors. Argh...


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

swchang said:


> Even if it's hardwired in?
> 
> BTW, I can hardwire even though I have my UGDO installed, right?


1. You can unplug (just like a phone jack) anytime.

2. Yes.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> 1. You can unplug (just like a phone jack) anytime.
> 
> 2. Yes.


 :clap: Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Hmm, I just remembered why I hadn't bought a V1 previously... I have semi-metallic tint on my rear window. Is this going to (seriously) affect performance to the point that I should cancel my order and get a Passport or, heaven forbid, no radar detector at all?

FWIW, a quick search turned up some bad news for me, so I'm just hoping for some experiences that contradict common sense...

 :banghead:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Boy, even in "L" mode, which I think is supposed to be the most discerning, I get tons of false alarms. However, I was "saved" 3 times yesterday while on my way to Rehoboth Beach. All three were Ka band, and I saw cops each time. I'm going to ignore anything non-Ka from now on.

False alarms aside, it was great to hear that beeping grow more and more insistent, then watch the flashing arrows go from front to side to rear. One weird thing I noticed is the change was pretty slow. I was several hundred yards past the cops each time before the arrows changed to the side arrow, and then several hundred beyond that before the change to the rear arrow. :dunno:


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

swchang said:


> Boy, even in "L" mode, which I think is supposed to be the most discerning, I get tons of false alarms. However, I was "saved" 3 times yesterday while on my way to Rehoboth Beach. All three were Ka band, and I saw cops each time. I'm going to ignore anything non-Ka from now on.
> 
> False alarms aside, it was great to hear that beeping grow more and more insistent, then watch the flashing arrows go from front to side to rear. One weird thing I noticed is the change was pretty slow. I was several hundred yards past the cops each time before the arrows changed to the side arrow, and then several hundred beyond that before the change to the rear arrow. :dunno:


You're not only seeing a direct hit from the radar, it can also be bouncing off of other objects onto your detector.
I'd be careful with avoiding X-band alarms. I asked a couple weeks ago and got responses from several people mentioning places where cops still use X-band.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

joema said:


> Absolutely true. While a detector will save you from a lazy cop droning along with radar constantly on, or one who plinks every 3rd of 4th car (you'll hear those a mile away), there are *many* common situations a radar detector (whether V1 or 8500) won't save you from.
> 
> One of the most common is driving at night, esp if you have Xenon headlights. A smart cop will simply drive along, radar silent, until he sees the unmistakable Xenon headlamps oncoming. Currently only a few cars have these, and they're more likely to be going well above the speed limit. But so few cars have them that his radar is mostly silent, so you get no advance warning from cars in front. At about 1/4 mile he'll zap you -- your detector goes instantly full scale, but there's nothing you can do.
> 
> ...


I get the occasional pop alarm on my 8500 x50, Never see anyone. Know what is causing this ?


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

rruiter said:


> I get the occasional pop alarm on my 8500 x50, Never see anyone. Know what is causing this ?


IIRC, Escort said that in POP mode the detector falses more, but can't recall if the rep. said it falses more just for POP or for all radar.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

swchang said:


> Boy, even in "L" mode, which I think is supposed to be the most discerning, I get tons of false alarms. However, I was "saved" 3 times yesterday while on my way to Rehoboth Beach. All three were Ka band, and I saw cops each time. I'm going to ignore anything non-Ka from now on.
> 
> False alarms aside, it was great to hear that beeping grow more and more insistent, then watch the flashing arrows go from front to side to rear. One weird thing I noticed is the change was pretty slow. I was several hundred yards past the cops each time before the arrows changed to the side arrow, and then several hundred beyond that before the change to the rear arrow. :dunno:


Ah, so you decided on the V1, how did you finally mount it (hardwire?). I got the Solo S2.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Magna said:


> Ah, so you decided on the V1, how did you finally mount it (hardwire?). I got the Solo S2.


I actually haven't yet, but when I get time I'll follow the DIY from bmw330ci.com.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Okay, it's done. Wasn't too bad. Worst part was trying to fit all the wires back in so I could close the compartments. I spent a couple minutes looking for the wiring harness with the correct wire to splice into until I realized that it was already connected to my UGDO... Anyway, got it and it works fine now.

Have a question about the wire placement, though. The DIY on bmw330ci.com has such a clean look to the final picture. On mine, it seems like the wire is so obvious sticking out. Is this how it should be?










and


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

V1 needs to be mounted below the tint line.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

swchang said:


> Boy, even in "L" mode, which I think is supposed to be the most discerning, I get tons of false alarms.


I turned X band off a while ago since CHPs don't use it any longer.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

swchang said:


> Okay, it's done. Wasn't too bad. Worst part was trying to fit all the wires back in so I could close the compartments. I spent a couple minutes looking for the wiring harness with the correct wire to splice into until I realized that it was already connected to my UGDO... Anyway, got it and it works fine now.
> 
> Have a question about the wire placement, though. The DIY on bmw330ci.com has such a clean look to the final picture. On mine, it seems like the wire is so obvious sticking out. Is this how it should be?
> 
> ...


No one wants to comment on the wire visibility? Did anyone get it less visible? Did I mess up? No one wants to help this po' wittle putty tat?  :bawling:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

swchang said:


> No one wants to comment on the wire visibility? Did anyone get it less visible? Did I mess up? No one wants to help this po' wittle putty tat?  :bawling:


You've got the wire sticking out between the panel and the light fixture, which makes it a bit more visible. I followed the directions on bmw330ci.com a bit more closely and pushed the wire out from the headliner where it contacts the windshield, so it is a bit less noticeable from the inside as it kind of hugs the rear view mirror mounting bracket. Would post pics, but I never took any of the V1 and the car is.... well, you know


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

operknockity said:


> You've got the wire sticking out between the panel and the light fixture, which makes it a bit more visible. I followed the directions on bmw330ci.com a bit more closely and pushed the wire out from the headliner where it contacts the windshield, so it is a bit less noticeable from the inside as it kind of hugs the rear view mirror mounting bracket. Would post pics, but I never took any of the V1 and the car is.... well, you know


Yeah, sorry about your car man. That's really unfortunate, but if you look on the bright side, the wait will make getting your car (or a replacement 3er) back all the more satisfying. :thumbup:

Okay, I misunderstood those directions. I'll see if I can open 'er up and try and thread it through like you said. I shudder at the thought of having to cram all those cables in there again and still getting the panels back on nicely, though. And BTW, is it pretty simple to thread it through the headliner area, or do you need to do any extraneous work like cut holes in the liner, etc.? Does it just poke right through?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

swchang said:


> Yeah, sorry about your car man. That's really unfortunate, but if you look on the bright side, the wait will make getting your car (or a replacement 3er) back all the more satisfying. :thumbup:


Unless there is something really bad that is still hidden, the repair bill will not even come close to the point of totalability, so I'll get my old car back. We'll just have to see how it is at that point.



> Okay, I misunderstood those directions. I'll see if I can open 'er up and try and thread it through like you said. I shudder at the thought of having to cram all those cables in there again and still getting the panels back on nicely, though. And BTW, is it pretty simple to thread it through the headliner area, or do you need to do any extraneous work like cut holes in the liner, etc.? Does it just poke right through?


No cutting required! What I would suggest is to wrap the connector with a bit of masking or electrical tape to protect the clip, and form the tape in to a longish point. Then push it through between the headliner and the windshield. As I remember it'll be a little stiff, but you shouldn't have a problem. Once the point of the tape is through, then you can both push from the inside and pull on the pointy end. Once through, be very carefull removing the tape so that the clip isn't damaged or ripped off.

One thing I did differently than the directions... When they say to make 2 short bundles of wire and push them forward in the compartment, I made 1 longer bundle and pushed it forward. The 1 longer bundle will not be as thick and there is lots of room to the left side to slide the longer bundle in (the right side is taken up with the moonroof motor). The longer bundle should also fit better if you have the UGDO, which I do not.

Would've been much easier to see what I'm talking about if I had taken pics back when I did mine.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

operknockity said:


> Unless there is something really bad that is still hidden, the repair bill will not even come close to the point of totalability, so I'll get my old car back. We'll just have to see how it is at that point.
> 
> No cutting required! What I would suggest is to wrap the connector with a bit of masking or electrical tape to protect the clip, and form the tape in to a longish point. Then push it through between the headliner and the windshield. As I remember it'll be a little stiff, but you shouldn't have a problem. Once the point of the tape is through, then you can both push from the inside and pull on the pointy end. Once through, be very carefull removing the tape so that the clip isn't damaged or ripped off.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'll keep reading your thread then and see what happens. Hope it all turns out well for you!

Thanks for the details. I'll get to it when I can. :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

swchang said:


> No one wants to comment on the wire visibility? Did anyone get it less visible? Did I mess up? No one wants to help this po' wittle putty tat?  :bawling:


Well, you could be a complete lunatic like me  :










I threaded the wire through the ribbed boot from the headliner to the rain sensor / mirror support housing, then put a grommet in the housing and ran the wire through it. However, it was a royal pain to do (the boot has a lot of wires in it already) and if I were doing it over, I might not.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, you could be a complete lunatic like me  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have much more car mod skill and patience in one finger than I will probably ever possess.

I'll stick to the regular DIY, thank you very much. :angel:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, you could be a complete lunatic like me


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

What about K40... ticket guarantee, but $185 is the least of your concerns... is it good though?


----------

